# County Fair



## atotton (Sep 17, 2012)

My cousin and I took 3 of our minis to the Queens County fair in Gagetown New Brunswick this past weekend. We some gave pony rides out to toddlers. It was the first time any of our mares had been to a fair, and they handled the noise and activity very well, like they had been around it everyday. On Sunday we were in a miniature horse class and demonstration first there was a cart demonstration, then an in hand barrel class and a hunter class. I used my mare Hope and came out with a 5th in Hunter( almost had 2nd ) and a 3rd in Barrels. There were about 7-8 miniatures in the demonstration.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 17, 2012)

I use to live in Gagetown! Small world. I have relatives that live in Salsbury and they are members of the drill team that is there. They compete all over the maritimes.


----------



## atotton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh that's so cool!! Do they do the drill team with minis? In Sussex I always go up to the drill team competition, and the last couple years there have been miniatures carting in it.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like a GREAT time. Thanks for taking your minis and representing the world of miniatures!


----------



## happy appy (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if this will work or not.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#!/photo.php?v=10150722618600277&set=vb.651615276&type=2&theater

Another just in case it worked!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#!/photo.php?v=10151848703765277&set=vb.651615276&type=2&theater


----------



## atotton (Sep 18, 2012)

The links wouldn't work said they were unavailable or expired.


----------



## happy appy (Sep 18, 2012)

OK I will see if I can get the direct link or get them open to public.


----------



## atotton (Sep 18, 2012)

That would be great. Thanks


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Sep 18, 2012)

I love the last pic of the lamb trying to eat the hay! Great job at the fair!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2012)

What a great turnout of exhibitors and spectators for a County Fair! Good girls to handle the new experiences so well and demonstrate good PR for our miniatures! Congratulations on your wins!


----------



## atotton (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks. That is only a small fraction of the spectators, the grand stands were packed as well. I was more nervous going out in front of everyone then my mare was, I think she liked being the center of attention.


----------

